
Why Most Unit Testing Is Waste - awad
http://pythontesting.net/strategy/why-most-unit-testing-is-waste/
======
necovek
Just as the article complains how most advice is not based on data, you have
to wonder where does the "most" in the title come from?

It would be _wonderful_ to get a breakdown of unit test classes in any of the
projects author talks about (23% tautological, 17% should be assertions...).
Then we could get a productive discussion going.

Reminds me of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20390833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20390833)

